# Classic Gheenoe False floor



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Whenever asking advice on repairs, post multiple pictures of the problem to be solved.
Inside and outside shots.

One:  I like pics... 

Two: Avoids complications when we can see the "hole" problem.
That way you can get complete answers.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Here are some pics of the false floor question and the three holes from extra bilge outlet, fuel vent and livewell outlet.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hole repair:

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/17.htm

for the 1 inch diameter livewell holes, with a 1/4 inch thick hull
Grind a taper back 3 inches all around the hole inside the hull.
Tape wax paper over the hole on the outside.
Fiberglass per the instructions as linked.
Sand to desired smoothness.
Paint or gelcoat.

Through transom hole:
Clean out the hole.
Fill with inexpensive bondo.
Grind a taper back 3 inches all around the hole.
Both inside and outside.
Fiberglass per the instructions , both inside and outside.
Sand to desired smoothness.
Paint or gelcoat.
The double fiberglass layup seals the hole,
the bondo is just to fill the void from fiberglass skin to skin.

Where you took down the foam,
use bondo to smooth the gap in the foam,
then glass over the bondo.
Don't try to glass over gelcoat or paint!
Fiberglass needs to bond to fiberglass.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

how about the extra fiberglass sheet that the livewell was sitting on? It has some cracking. Should I just repair it and lay the false floor over it or carefully cut it out and then install the false floor?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd remove all the cracked or loose fiberglass.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

All the cracked and loose fiberglass have been removed. Is 1/2" plywood the right thickness for a false floor?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Half inch will do the job,
May need a 1x2 stringer down the keel.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Should I lay the false floor in place with lots of weight on top and seal in with epoxy fillets along the edge and then glass the top or glass top and bottom before installing?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut plywood to desired size and shape.
Sand to remove all splinters.
Remove all dust.
Seal all plywood surfaces and edges with resin.
After the resin hardens, sand again to remove sharp points
and scuff the gloss so as to ensure a mechanical bond with final glass work.
epoxy 1 layer of 6 oz fiberglass cloth on the underside of the plywood.
Let cure. Sand again in areas that will contact the hull and epoxy.
Set deck board(s) in place.
Trace outline.
Apply thickened epoxy to the contact areas.
Set plywood in place.
Use just enough weight to hold deck flat.
Fillet the edge. Let cure.
Sand again.
Glass the deck to the hull.


----------

